

Princeton Mom to All Female Students: 'Find a Husband' - victorhn
http://nymag.com/thecut/2013/03/princeton-mom-to-all-students-find-a-husband.html

======
kkt262
What is up with this commentary? In one section the author writes that it's
going to be awkward for the future dates of the woman's son. I can see why she
would think this, but in reality, the mom's comments probably will not affect
her son at all.

I think the part where she says senior girls only have 1 class to choose from
is at least partially true. Being on campus I've noticed that college girls
want to date older guys. This also means that they dislike dating younger men.
I'm not saying it's true for every girl, nor am I saying that women can only
date older men. It's just a preference they have. Why is she getting all
offended? Does she really think senior girls would want to date a freshman?
Come on now.

Also she's making a lot of statements that she (and many other people) have
observed in life. Like the idea that men marry pretty but stupid girls (it
does happen... all the time). I'm not saying that it's great, but it's what
happens.

Just seems like a feminist who can't get a grip on the reality of things.

